# ملفين في ادارة المشاريع الاحترافيهpmp



## محمد براك العتيبي (4 أكتوبر 2011)

أخواني الاعزاء اضع بين يديكم ملفين جميلين حصلت عليهما عندما حضرت دورة تدريبيه عن ادارة المشاريع الاحترافية pmp ولن تجده في اي موقع او منتدى . وسوف احاول ان ارفع البقية

الملفين بالمرفقات ولا تنسونا من دعائكم


----------



## محمد براك العتيبي (4 أكتوبر 2011)

وهذي ايضا


----------



## fatmaaly (4 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م هيثم المنسى (4 أكتوبر 2011)

رائع يا هندسة


----------



## ahmednasr68 (4 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ملك التخطيط (5 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## فيصل الخبر (5 أكتوبر 2011)

يعطيكم الف عافية ويجزاك ربي كل خير اخوي براك وكل الاخوان


----------



## mohammedsharaby (5 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## مهندس_عدن (5 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يعطيك العافية ويزيدك من العلم


----------



## فتحي عبدالغنى (5 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zuhair96 (8 أكتوبر 2011)

thanks


----------



## يسري سباعى (10 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamedkhattab1 (10 أكتوبر 2011)

thanks for your efforts..


----------



## baha927 (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## عبد الرحمن غالب (29 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير والله يوفقك


----------



## Eng.karim Ragab (29 أكتوبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## ايمن حسين (22 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عصام رزق محمد (22 سبتمبر 2012)

بص يا هندسة ملفات رائعة ياريت تكمل باقي الملفات مجهود تشكر عليه جوووووووووووود مان


----------



## رضوان عثمان رضوان (23 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## nofal (24 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## TaRekoov (8 أكتوبر 2013)

الله يجزيك الخير اخي الكريم


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (8 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك الله يعطيك العافية ويزيدك من العلم​
​


----------



## loved_boy (8 أكتوبر 2013)

بصراحه 
ملفات رائعة ياريت تكمل باقي الملفات مجهود تشكر عليه
كمل جميلك 
و ارفع الباقي


----------



## mohamedkroosh (23 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا يا باش مهندس


----------



## gamalredwing (24 نوفمبر 2013)

thanks


----------



## gamalredwing (24 نوفمبر 2013)

thanks


----------

